# Tattoo is finished!!



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! I love it!!! They did a great job on it!!! It really looks fantastic! I just got one on each wrist about a month or so ago....I have a total of 3 now....lol, looking to add my 4th soon! Their so addicting!!(for me anyways)LOL


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

That's AWESOME!!! I'm still trying to figure out how I want to design something for Zee...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That is SO pretty!


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

Niiiice !!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so chuffed with the way he came out, Brownie (the artist) did an amazing job on him, didn't even have the picture there, just stencilled it on then freestyled!!! So pleased with the way it came out


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Fantastic artwork! It looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Love it! You are brave! I've gotten three but they are all small.


----------



## Hungryjoe9 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful. How many hours in total did it take?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Hungryjoe9 said:


> Wow that's beautiful. How many hours in total did it take?


 It took about 3 hours in total, in three different sessions, because I was a wimp


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

I really want a tattoo up my side - was it really painful??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Besides the word gorgeous...I only have one other word to describe it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*OUCH!!!!!*


----------



## DBCCIM (Aug 12, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Oakley Eastern Miss said:


> I really want a tattoo up my side - was it really painful??


It was pretty **** painful for me, though it might not be so bad for you. And I thought I had a pretty high pain threshold!! Even the tattooist said that the ribs is one of the worst places to get it done.
Good luck if you brave it!!


----------



## CheshireKitty (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh wow awesome! I have yet to get a tattoo I think I want to get a horse patronus done but now I know to skip the side!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> It was pretty **** painful for me, though it might not be so bad for you. And I thought I had a pretty high pain threshold!! Even the tattooist said that the ribs is one of the worst places to get it done.
> Good luck if you brave it!!


Yeah thats my worry!  Did it go numb at all after a while? I seem to remember my one being less paunful as it went on (might just be wishful thinking!) 

Yours is beautiful though, im sure it was well worth the pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Oakley Eastern Miss said:


> Yeah thats my worry!  Did it go numb at all after a while? I seem to remember my one being less paunful as it went on (might just be wishful thinking!)
> 
> Yours is beautiful though, im sure it was well worth the pain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Didn't really go numb  it hurt a little less after a while, then it got even worse!! Especially on the shading, when he was just going over and over the same spot with that **** needle!


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

that's cool but I'm NOT gonna get a tattoo


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

shelby957 said:


> that's cool but I'm NOT gonna get a tattoo


Each to their own  This was a decision I thought long and hard about, so I know I won't regret it :wink:


----------

